# going back to gravel



## Mr.Red (Sep 23, 2009)

well i switched from sand to gravel again.  i had too much trouble keeping the sand from going to my filter.

below you will see why.it sucks now i have to vacuum again.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Wrap a piece of egg crate and an intake pipe in landscape fabric and then the sand can't get in the filters and sandblast the vanes off your impellers. You can hide it behind a background or under the sand.


----------



## Mr.Red (Sep 23, 2009)

Ops sorry guys i mean to post this under Equipment & Supplies section.i should have thought that Mcdaphnia Thank you


----------



## Weesque09 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have the eheim and it is great for a quick surface cleanup of the sand I have. I dont have any idea if it is any good for gravel.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow... from the looks of that sand though.. it seems fairly lightweight.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Problems like yours is what made me decide on pool filter sand.
While I did like the look and texture of some of the Ã¢â‚¬Å"lighterÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

Same reason why I switch back to gravel over a year ago. My FX5 started squeeling like a pig and I had to tear the motor housing apart. Real fun. All the numerous scratches in my glass, sand in the sink after water changes, sand looking like crapola after six months, sand caught up in every nook and cranny. To me, it just wasn't worth it anymore. I know I am in the minority, but I just don't get it.


----------



## fish (Apr 25, 2003)

I switched from play sand to pool filter sand and it made a huge difference.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

wheatbackdigger said:


> Same reason why I switch back to gravel over a year ago. My FX5 started squeeling like a pig and I had to tear the motor housing apart. Real fun. All the numerous scratches in my glass, sand in the sink after water changes, sand looking like crapola after six months, sand caught up in every nook and cranny. To me, it just wasn't worth it anymore. I know I am in the minority, but I just don't get it.


Estes makes good sand. It is a uniform size, and coated so it stays the same size. I like the black, except of course with leleupi where you can't go wrong with white. Play sand, mason's sand, all the money saving substitutes for a desireable sand, end up costing more in time, equipment wear, and frustration than what you pay for the right stuff to begin with.

It could be that most people like sand and some don't. However I think that what kind you have makes a difference. If you bought a used VW car, you'd be more likely to be happy with it than if you bought a used Yugo.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Estes makes good sand. It is a uniform size, and coated so it stays the same size. I like the black, except of course with leleupi where you can't go wrong with white.


I'm not familiar with that brand. Can you provide more info on it please? Maybe a website?

Thanks,
D


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

D-007 said:


> I'm not familiar with that brand. Can you provide more info on it please? Maybe a website?
> 
> Thanks,
> D


http://www.estesco.com/history.html

http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealinv/se ... submit.y=4


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Mcdaphnia. :thumb:

I'll be getting in touch with their NC office for availability etc as Big Al's don't carry the sand.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

My wife was at a local discount chain and they had the $20 bags of sand or gravel in different colors for $0.99 each. She bought one.


----------



## broncbob (Dec 31, 2009)

One of my other hobbies is dune riding on quads, so I know all about how sand gets into things. There is very few things you can do to stop it that actually works, yet still allows for good flow.

It just boils down to how well sand will find it's way into any and every thing that sucks. There are some very fine fliters out to help, but they are meant to be water resistant.

One thing that you may be able to get away with in water is pantyhose. Try covering the intake with a small piece, then sliding the foam over the pantyhose. I'm not sure how this affect flow, but it is one of the tricks used in the dune world to keep sand out of some very expensive engines.

Another product to try would be a outerwear, but they are meant to be water resistant. Water does flow through it, as I wash mine after every trip. They are not cheap, but from the prices that I have seen on some of the filters, it very well may be worth it.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

broncbob said:


> One of my other hobbies is dune riding on quads, so I know all about how sand gets into things. There is very few things you can do to stop it that actually works, yet still allows for good flow.
> 
> It just boils down to how well sand will find it's way into any and every thing that sucks. There are some very fine fliters out to help, but they are meant to be water resistant.
> 
> ...


 Good suggestions. The panty hose clogs a little faster than landscape fabric and can get runs you have to watch for, but it is free if you know the right person well enough.


----------



## Mr.Red (Sep 23, 2009)

guys when do i need to vacuum my gravel? its been i think about 3 weeks now since i switch from sand.could i possibly get away with vacuuming just once a month? my aquarium is a 125 gallon with 3HOBS doing 350GHP each,a fx5,and a rena xp3,a DIY wet/dry sytem doing 400GPH and a powerhead(150GPH). I have 4 green severum ranging from 4 to 6inches,1 blue texas about 7inches,2 common pleco(4inch and a 15inch)when i had sand I never had to vacuum.I mean never.it was always clean.Gravel is a pain in the rear to work with


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Get some big 6 - 8" horseface loaches (Acantopsis choirorhynchus) and a cup or two of fawn Melania. They will stir and clean up the gravel unless it's the big angular type.


----------



## Mr.Red (Sep 23, 2009)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Get some big 6 - 8" horseface loaches (Acantopsis choirorhynchus) and a cup or two of fawn Melania. They will stir and clean up the gravel unless it's the big angular type.


i would be i dont want more fish at the moment.my texas does a pretty job at creating little mountains everywhere.


----------

